# Newb with a question.



## Gary_Busey (Apr 9, 2006)

I just bought a Sapphire x1600Pro 256mb AGP graphics card.  It makes my games look pretty good.  The only problem is, if I play a game for long enough, one of two things will happen.  Either the screen will just go black, or it will go to the power saving mode.  I'm assuming this is because of the vga getting too hot?  I know that this card is notorious for running hot.  If this is the case, any suggestions on a vga cooler?  I was thinking about the Zalman vf700 but I also like the Arctic Cooling series, mostly because they blow the hot air out of the case instead of swirling the same hot air around inside the case.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 9, 2006)

If your card is stock cooling, and you arnt overclocking and it is failing under too much stress. you probably should return it.

x1600 does run hot, i must say i agree there, mines sitting at 53c right now with no load whatsover
it is extreme overclocked and i havent spent much time on fan thresholds, but 53c idle is pretty hot.


----------



## Gary_Busey (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, it's not overclocked.  All I have is one case fan going out the back and that's it.  I also live on the third floor of an apartment complex and it gets a little warm in my room.  I took the side off the case and it helped a lot, but it still did it after about an hour of CS:S.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 9, 2006)

ouch, not overclocked?

i hope it did come with a fan and not just a heatsink.

if the card fails from such little stress 100% stock i would definetly send it back. the cards manufacturer should not be shipping out cards that cant handle their own, with stock cooling.


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 9, 2006)

the 1600's have a lot of problem with heat and it is not as good as a x850 or 7800gs so i would say to return it and get a new card


----------



## Gary_Busey (Apr 10, 2006)

Well if you can find me an x850 or 7800gs with AGP interface for under 130, I'd get one.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 10, 2006)

x850 and 7800gs are rated roughly the same for performance, between the 3 yes x1600 is below but a less then 2% performance difference. x1000 has hdr SM3 and such so its really based one whether u want the new techs or a lil extra perfromance. i think u can find x1600 xt for a bit cheaper then x850 and 7800gs too.


----------



## iluvmyamd (Apr 10, 2006)

The arctic cooling fan is pretty nice for the money.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you have the molex power connecter connected to the card?  Is you power supply of sufficent wattage and amperage to supply energy to your card and all of your other devices?  When a card goes into power saving mode it usually means it is not being supplied with sufficent power for some reason.  Heat problems usually produce artifacts.


----------



## Gary_Busey (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, I have a 500w power supply hooked up to it.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 11, 2006)

Gary_Busey said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have a 500w power supply hooked up to it.



Is it still possible that your other installed devices using the most of your power so that there is not enough left for your videocard?

I read on some forums that the Amperes on 12 rail make actually the difference.

(as far as I know, your card does not have power dongle (molex connector)


----------



## Gary_Busey (Apr 11, 2006)

All I have is 2 disc drives, a hard drive, a floppy, and a fan hooked up to it.  The card does have a power connecter that uses a 4 pin connector and it's conected.  This is the psu I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817101011


----------

